

GDP per capita visualization of Mainland China, Taiwan, S Korea and Japan - est
http://twitpic.com/hainz/

======
maxklein
GDP per capita has little meaning when the area is divided into specific
areas. I.e, if you put a guy in a desert with an oil field, the GDP per capita
is huge. If you have a very productive place that is productive because of the
high population, you have a low GDP per capita.

People go where the money is. The more people arrive, the lower the GDP per
capita sinks. In the end, the only places with high GDP per capita are mines
and oil fields, etc.

~~~
jhancock
The map is meant to show relative GDP per capita. Tokyo is very dense, and has
an extreme GDP per capita compared to most other comparatively dense cities in
China. Your man in an oil field is not part of this exercise, except where of
course, he is. But if you know your intra-China geography, the "oil fields"
are pretty obvious.

------
idlewords
This is in USD. Curious what the anomalous little island of wealth is in
extreme NW Xinjiang, as well as north central China.

It would be instructive to superimpose this with a population density map.

~~~
quant18
Both of those are resource-extraction economies: Karamay (oil) and Ordos
(coal+natural gas).

------
tokenadult
Some of the anomalies of the map suggest overreliance on official figures that
don't capture all the genuine economic differences among those various
regions. The map is interesting in showing huge regional disparities among
regions of China ruled by the P.R.C. regime. That issue of regional economic
disparity is worrisome to social scientists in the P.R.C., as economic
disparity among regions of the country is believed to be one reason for the
disintegration of Yugoslavia.

------
ojbyrne
It's interesting, but "visualization" seems a bit overwrought. I believe most
people would refer to it as a "map."

------
ilyak
I'm surprised that several provinces near Mongolia scored the best. Why?

~~~
idlewords
See quant18's comment. Combination of very sparsely populated steppe and an
oil gusher or two.

------
cmars232
Communism FAIL.

~~~
ilyak
You're a stupid troll. That's much worse than being just a troll.

